# tilt and trim issue



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

i have a late 90s early 2000 mercury 50 hp 2 stroke 3 cyl. the tilt and trim arent functioning quite right. the engine will tilt up but not go down the motor sounds like its working but will not move, if i put some down pressure on the engine and trim down the unit will lower. does this sound like the t & t motor is bad or maybe a relay or fuse?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pump is working, but flow direction won't change... :-?
sounds like a valve is jammed in the bottom of the pump assembly


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Check the fluid level


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Check the fluid level


X2

Yep and since it has gotten low your going to need to purge the air from the system.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't be fluid level...that's supposed to be checked as part of
the bi-annual tune up and lubrication procedures
as documented in the owners manual.
And everybody adheres to that schedule religiously, right?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Can't be fluid level...that's supposed to be checked as part of
> the bi-annual tune up and lubrication procedures
> as documented in the owners manual.
> And everybody adheres to that schedule religiously, right?



Oh Brett if your engine was the only engine I had to work on I would love my Job!


----------

